# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Art në dy ngjyra - Albumi Bardh & Zi!

## sam1r

Te nderuar antare te forumit me te madh shqiptar. 

Pasioni im, fotografia, nuk ka reshtur ende, edhe pse per nje kohe nuk kam pasur mundesi te ndaj shume foto me ju..por ja qe u ktheva me nje teme te re, me nje album te ri, me nje art me ndryshe nga ai ne temat tjera qe kam hapur! Keto lloj fotografish kan gjetur me shum vend ne shpirtin tim koheve te fundit, dhe vendosa ti kurorezoj me albumin bardh e zi te fotove. 
Nuk dua te zgjatem shume ne pjesen me shkrim, qe t'mos ju lodh juve per pjesen kryesore :shkelje syri: , pra per fotografit. Profesionalizmi le ende shume per te deshiruar ne punen time, por jo edhe deshira dhe shpirti i apasionuar pas artit te bukur te fotografise. 

Shikim te kendshem.. :buzeqeshje: .
*
- Kjo eshte me t'vertet jo e shendetshme...*

----------


## sam1r

*- Kujtim i frikshem i nje dashurie...*



*- Lost memories of a beatiful life...*

----------


## sam1r

*- Perbindeshi i drunjte...*



*- Immortal attitude...*

----------


## sam1r

*- ...harruar nga modernizimi!*



*- fragmente te se kaluares...*

----------


## sam1r

*- Pushim dimeror...*



*- Funddimri...*

----------


## sam1r

*- Prishtina...autumn street!*



*- Prishtina...upstairs!
*

----------


## sam1r

*- rreze mbijetese...
*



*- ne pritje te prese...*

----------


## argjenddre

shum te bukura keto me pelqejn shum thnx

----------


## [Perla]

Me cfare programi i ke perpunuar ?

----------


## sam1r

> Me cfare programi i ke perpunuar ?


Me Photoshop cs3 :buzeqeshje: ...mund te te pyes pse?!




> shum te bukura keto me pelqejn shum thnx


Falemnderit *GjeniHacker*.

----------


## argjenddre

une e perdori me shum photoshop cs2 por me shum ndreqi logo , wallpera per foruma qeshtu

----------


## sam1r

*- Natyre e qete...romance!*



*- mandarine Afrikane!*

----------


## SaFeT-v

shum foto te mira samir.komplimente per pune qe e ben :me kurore:

----------


## sam1r

> shum foto te mira samir.komplimente per pune qe e ben


Falemnderit per fjalt e mira Safet :shkelje syri: ..te pershendes.

Me respekt,
*sam1r*

----------


## Fittox

*Shume foto te bukura sam1r 

Te pergezoj per temen ndoshta me kohe do i postoj
edhe une ca foto te bukura qe kam por jo te kualitetit 
te fotove tua. 




Te Pershendes
Fittox
*

----------


## new-man

*Shume te mire po me pelqekan me te vertet Thnx...!!!* :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sam1r

> *Shume foto te bukura sam1r 
> 
> Te pergezoj per temen ndoshta me kohe do i postoj
> edhe une ca foto te bukura qe kam por jo te kualitetit 
> te fotove tua. 
> 
> Te Pershendes
> Fittox
> *


Falemnderit per komplimentet Fitim :ngerdheshje: ...je i mirseardhun me postue fotografi tuat, vetem bardh e zi ama...




> Shume te mire po me pelqekan me te vertet Thnx...!!!


Shume falemnderit *new-man* :shkelje syri: ...

Me respekt,
*sam1r*

----------


## sam1r

*- E ardhmja duket e zbehte....*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo sam1r,,suksese te metejshme...

----------


## RiLLzI

*Bravo maffki shum foto tmira.*

----------

